# Archived Old Boards



## Urklore (Feb 6, 2002)

Anyone know if the old boards are archived still? I though when the new boards went online we would get read access to the older boards? I do not see anywhere on the site where the old message forums are kept.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 6, 2002)

First, this should be in the Meta forum.

Second - as I understand it, the server is having enough issues with the traffic these boards generate.  I wouldn't expect them to open the old ones for reading until such time as they get these settled comfortably.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Feb 6, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *First, this should be in the Meta forum.
> 
> Second - as I understand it, the server is having enough issues with the traffic these boards generate.  I wouldn't expect them to open the old ones for reading until such time as they get these settled comfortably.  Patience is a virtue.  *




LOL! I felt the slap from all the way over here.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2002)

What Umbran said. 

The old boards are still there, an all the threads are intact.  They haven't been lost.  But I'm still battling with server resources.


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 20, 2002)

Bump

Any chance of them being opened for a few days so that people can copy some posts over?

There are a few story hours and posts that didn't make it through the transition.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2002)

Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *
> Any chance of them being opened for a few days so that people can copy some posts over?
> *




The length of time they are opened for does not make any difference.  Opening them for an hour is the same as opening them for six months.

It's like a sheet of thin ice capable of supporting 10lbs of weight.  You can't put another 10lbs on there for 'just a few days' - it's a binary thing.  And when the weight falls through the ice, both messagebaords and the entire website will collapse, which means you'll have even less than before the extra weight was added.

That was a long, roundabout way of saying - sorry, not unitl I'm sure the server can handle it.


----------



## Chacal (Feb 20, 2002)

Is there a way to generate minimal static html from a small portion of the old forums database and to put them in a website ?

Some of them are a very useful reference. (some D&D rule threads comes to mind)

Would/ Could  someone 
host them ? 

Chacal


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 20, 2002)

Ok, it just seemed like the boards have been much more stable recently.  Icons, avatars and sigs are back and no more daily crashes.  What is the stability goal we are shooting for and when do you think it will be achieved?  Would some more contributions to the cause help?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2002)

Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Ok, it just seemed like the boards have been much more stable recently.  Icons, avatars and sigs are back and no more daily crashes.  What is the stability goal we are shooting for and when do you think it will be achieved?  Would some more contributions to the cause help? *




I want three weeks without a single problem.  We've had abot a week now, so it's looking hopeful.


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 20, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I want three weeks without a single problem.  We've had abot a week now, so it's looking hopeful. *




Fantastic - Thanks for your work Morrus!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 22, 2002)

Morrus, today's CGI problem means three more weeks, doesn't it?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup.  At least.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 22, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Yup.  At least. *




Do you know what the problem was? Taking as base the error message, I would say a RAM problem, it couldn't allocate enough memory...


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 24, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *But I'm still battling with server resources. *



Well, that's a gurantee that this battle will continue until you add enough RAM to attempt to rectify it.

Are you running Windows 2000 on the server, Morrus? 
As i remember, you were?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Well, that's a gurantee that this battle will continue until you add enough RAM to attempt to rectify it.




Evidently.



> Are you running Windows 2000 on the server, Morrus?
> As i remember, you were?




Yup.


----------



## Gish Makai (Feb 25, 2002)

As I am running Win2k Pro....I was told that the OS itself needs 128 RAM just to survive. I would get at least 500+ in there if you need to support the traffic on the boards.

Just my opinion.


----------

